# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ảnh đẹp du lịch >  Hoa cải trắng bạt ngàn Mộc Châu - Hoa cai trang

## hangnt

*Mùa này, cải trắng bắt đầu tràn ngập các cánh đồng ngô sau thu hoạch, hoa trải dài đồi núi Mộc Châu, nhiều nhất là hai bên đường vào thác Dải Yếm, bản Ba Phách...*

----------


## hangnt

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour * Hà Nội - Hòa Bình - Mai Châu - Mộc Châu - Hà Nội (3 ngày 2 đêm - Giá 1.450.000 VNĐ/Khách)* - *Ha Noi - Hoa Binh - Mai Chau - Moc Chau - Ha Noi (3 ngay 2 dem - Gia 1.450.000 VND/Khach)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Mộc Châu* - *tour du lich Moc Chau*

 Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Mộc Châu click vào *du lịch Mộc Châu* - *du lich Moc Chau*

----------


## loplipop

Đẹp mê hồn
Cánh đồng hoa nhìn thơ mộng ghê  :Wink: )

----------

